# Using “lost item” to thank passenger?



## Mthawkins (Apr 20, 2015)

i just received a large tip from a passenger I got along with. I’m curious how to go about getting in contact to say thank you. Possible found lost item?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

creepy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mthawkins said:


> i just received a large tip from a passenger I got along with. I'm curious how to go about getting in contact to say thank you. Possible found lost item?


Stalker !

( too much risk your intentions will be misinterpreted)


----------



## Mthawkins (Apr 20, 2015)

Nah, just wish uber had a system for us to thank passengers for tips. Even just a icon or something


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mthawkins said:


> Nah, just wish uber had a system for us to thank passengers for tips. Even just a icon or something


A " passenger Badge".


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

the tip is their thank you to you 
you don't need to reply
now quit being creepy


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mthawkins said:


> i just received a large tip from a passenger I got along with. I'm curious how to go about getting in contact to say thank you. Possible found lost item?


No let it go, don't stalk, if you see them again thank them. otherwise they know what they did and don't need to be thanked.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Don’t you dare do that. No! I hope you didn’t. 

But I know the feeling. I recently got a $120 tip ($100 cash + $20 in app.). I wanted to thank him so much that I contacted Lyft support and asked if they would pass along a thank you for me. They said “don’t worry about it....thanks for taking such good care of our riders...privacy...etc.” So, no. They don’t like you getting in contact with pax even to say thank you....just so others reading this know that too.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I tried to say Thanks to my 500th 5*, who was a very sweet and polite female hotel worker. I wrote it on a napkin, took a picture, and said "found a lost item". (I didn't leave my phone number or anything; I'm married and I just wanted to say Thanks). Uber support caught on and I don't think they passed it on. I got some kind of canned response like "we're glad you appreciate your riders. Keep up the good work!"


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I tried to say Thanks to my 500th 5*, who was a very sweet and polite female hotel worker. I wrote it on a napkin, took a picture, and said "found a lost item". (I didn't leave my phone number or anything; I'm married and I just wanted to say Thanks). Uber support caught on and I don't think they passed it on. I got some kind of canned response like "we're glad you appreciate your riders. Keep up the good work!"


That's actually kind of cool. I've only been contacted for lost items, never initiated it myself. I didn't know you could send photos. Too bad it didn't work.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“Lost item” is probably the best avenue since strange behavior is expected of Uber Drivers these days.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Don't you dare do that. No! I hope you didn't.
> 
> But I know the feeling. I recently got a $120 tip ($100 cash + $20 in app.). I wanted to thank him so much that I contacted Lyft support and asked if they would pass along a thank you for me. They said "don't worry about it....thanks for taking such good care of our riders...privacy...etc." So, no. They don't like you getting in contact with pax even to say thank you....just so others reading this know that too.


You didn't thank him when he handed you the $100?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> You didn't thank him when he handed you the $100?


It was dark and he handed me a folded-up bill that I assumed was the typical $5 or $10, then he slammed the door quickly. I said the standard, "thank you, I appreciate it"....but I didn't know how much it was. I didn't look until I was out of the airport drop-off chaos. I also realized that he also tipped $20 on the app later.

I just wanted to meaningfully thank him for tipping such a crazy high amount. I wanted him to know that it was very kind and helpful. I didn't even help him with luggage. (He only had a briefcase.) I didn't do anything.

I felt bad for not acknowledging a $100 any differently than a $5.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Riders badges never going to happen. 
Can you imagine all the drivers will cancel/ignore requests from pax with no badges.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> It was dark and he handed me a folded-up bill that I assumed was the typical $5 or $10, then he slammed the door quickly. I said the standard, "thank you, I appreciate it"....but I didn't know how much it was. I didn't look until I was out of the airport drop-off chaos. I also realized that he also tipped $20 on the app later.
> 
> I just wanted to meaningfully thank him for tipping such a crazy high amount. I wanted him to know that it was very kind and helpful. I didn't even help him with luggage. (He only had a briefcase.) I didn't do anything.
> 
> I felt bad for not acknowledging a $100 any differently than a $5.


How much more than "Thank you I appreciate it" did you need to thank him? Or maybe you wanted to "really" thank him?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> How much more than "Thank you I appreciate it" did you need to thank him? Or maybe you wanted to "really" thank him?


Lol. No. Definitely not.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RoWode12 said:


> Lol. No. Definitely not.


I'm questioning your judgement. Have you been hanging out with DamseLinDistresS


----------

